# Re - Modded Skins



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

These were made years ago by some clever person.

Recently we moddified them . I chose colours and detailing and my mate edward made the skins for our Unreal Tournament-99 Clan.










































































We have added correct chasing around the plate armour, brass skulls, world eater badges, studded armour textures, clan badges, The Fleur de lis on our sisters face (my missus uses this skin )


----------



## Deity of Khorne (Dec 13, 2008)

ROFL omfg the tau one and the captin on the baneblade are sooooo funny omfg im acually laughing, rare for interwebular commedy lololol


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Think your in the wrong topic :mrgreen:


----------

